# Rochester NY - RIT train show - Dec 14 and 15, 2013.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The annual RIT train show is coming up! hosted by the RITMRC:
Tiger Tracks Train Show  

Genesee G Gauge Railway Society will have a Large Scale setup running:
Genesee G Gauge
(and, for the first time, GGGRS is renting a table and will have large scale items for sale! something seldom seen at most train shows)

And the Upstate Steamers will have a live steam display running as well:
Upstate Steamers

see you there!
Scot


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Not only will the Upstate Steamers live steam display be running but YOU can participate with your live steam locomotive. Our portable layout with 45mm and 32mm tracks with 6' minimum radius will be available for your steaming pleasure. Come join our merry band of water boilers. 
Yes, see you there! 
Tom


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Get that caboose finished, Scot- I'll be there!!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 
I might have it running without lettering!  
but it will be there.. 

Scot


----------

